# Боль в правой ноге ( таза ,коленного сустава) протрузия в пояснице



## Ivaba261996 (24 Авг 2016)

Все здравствуйте. Посоветовали обратиться на этот форум, может кто подскажет , что делать. Мне 20 лет , Все началось с 15 лет, когда поставили остеохондроз, позже я стал заниматься физ нагрузками, травмировал плечевой сустав, уже как два года не могу снять болей синдром. Делал 2 блокады, мази, компрессы , не помогает ничего . Позже , начал ныть поясничный отдел, Может кто не поверит, но в деревне, поднял пустое ведро и резкий прострел в спину, и так было дважды за год . Теперь От лопатки , до таза болит в левой части , как будто натянута нить , делали 3 блокады в эту область , эффекта ноль! Пил аркоксию, медокалм ,и множество нпвс . Ночью сплю только на правом боку. На левом, на спине, на животе немеет тазобедренный сустав, нога , и коленный сустав , Боль адская если лежать около 30 минут, повернешься на правый бок чувствуешь , чувствуешь облегчение и ноет около часа . Бегать, прыгать, все нормально. Сидеть тоже доставляет дискомфорт, таз болит и левая часть поясница . Поднимать трудно , поясница тож чутка ноет. С коленями тож не большая проблема, заниматься не могу, приседать или подниматься по лестнице тяжеловато , чутка ноет. Ходить, бегать не замечаешь, останавливаешься чувствуешь что сильно очень устал . Усталость каждый день. При это больше все меня мучает , ПЯТКИ, НЕВЫНОСИМАЯ боль при длительной ходьбе , если пройтись коло 3 км в день или больше, ноет пока не заснешь, и так до 3-4 часов дня . Потом более менее нормально. Ревматолог после того как назначали сдать анализы , и когда пришел с этим анализами, говорит вы здоровы! Выписала мне пластырь и ультрагель что ли. Говорит у вас все болит от нервов, а пишут что кандидат она. Вот не знаю как бороться.


----------

